# Recessed  Junction  Boxes



## globe trekker (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a commercial tenant space build-out in progress.       A mini-strip mall with 4 tenant

spaces, approx. 6,053 sq. ft. for the whole bldg.

The 2 middle tenant spaces have 2 hr. rated wall assemblies going into each space ( on

each of their demising walls ).     The electricians installed their junction boxes to accomodate

only one layer of 5/8" gyp. board, of each side of the walls.    Everything electrical is rated

for the 2 fire rating of the wall assembly ( i.e. - emt conduit, metal junction boxes, metal

connectors, etc.  ).     Unfortunately, the junction boxes were not sized to take in to

consideration the 2nd layer of 5/8" gyp. board being installed.     Now, all junction boxes

are recessed at least 5/8" or a little more back into the walls.

*QUESTION:*

How far can these junction boxes be recessed?    Would Article 314.20 in the 2008 NEC

be the correct article to " cite and write " when I go back for a return inspection?

[ maximum of 1/4" recession ]     They will have to install extenders now!    

Thanks!!


----------



## JBI (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Recessed  Junction  Boxes

Extenders are cheaper than resetting all the boxes...


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Recessed  Junction  Boxes

Agreed John!

Just looking for verification of the correct Article in the 2008 NEC to cite to the

contractor when they start whining.    They are also going to have to install the

approved type of "fire putty pads" into the back of the boxes.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Recessed  Junction  Boxes

Yes, 314.20 would be the applicable NEC code section.

Chris


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Recessed  Junction  Boxes

Thanks Chris!

Have you heard from Greg Stringer [ aka - "  hub  "  ] lately?  :?:

He's MIA and hasn't signed up on this forum yet.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Recessed  Junction  Boxes

I haven't heard from Greg in a while.

I will either call him or send him a E-mail and invite him to join this forum.

Chris


----------

